# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  1st Cycle.Test-e/Deca/Dbol/Nolvadex(help)

## MoneyMike315

Ok, so my first cycle. Im looking to BULK. Im not sure when/how i should use the Nolvadex .Or should i use Clomid,or Letro... I was once sure of when to use and PCT but I see SO MANY different suggestions. Tell me what ya think of this cycle and give me some pointers. PCT suggestions too. Thanks.

WEEK 1-12~~500mg/week *Test-E*
WEEK 1-11~~400mg/week *Deca Durabolin*
WEEK 1-6 ~~ 30mg/day *Dianabol*
WEEK 1-12~~ 20mg/day *Nolvadex* (if needed)
WEEK 12-13~~40mg/day *Nolvadex*
WEEK 14-15~~20mg/day *Nolvadex*

Here is a pic of me from a week ago. 
6'0
180lbs
27yrs

----------


## dupa95

Do not even take your first poke untill you get your PCT hammered out and in hand. I would recomend anthony roberts pct. I would include hcg since you are runnin deca . Also My other suggestion would be to run the dbol at 40 or 50 mg and 4 to 5 weeks. My test E kicked in at the begining of the forth week. You look great solid base. I will follow this cycle for sure. You HAVE done your home work on the cycle. nice job. Look like you got your deit dialed in as well. Again please hammer out you pct before you take your first poke. Good luck and nice work! Oh and we are talkin about anabolic steroids here blur your face out for your own saftey.

----------


## MoneyMike315

> Do not even take your first poke untill you get your PCT hammered out and in hand. I would recomend anthony roberts pct. I would include hcg since you are runnin deca. Also My other suggestion would be to run the dbol at 40 or 50 mg and 4 to 5 weeks. My test E kicked in at the begining of the forth week. You look great solid base. I will follow this cycle for sure. You HAVE done your home work on the cycle. nice job. Look like you got your deit dialed in as well. Again please hammer out you pct before you take your first poke. Good luck and nice work! Oh and we are talkin about anabolic steroids here blur your face out for your own saftey.


Thanks man. I'll see what a couple of the other guys say in the folowing day or two and post what i finally decide for PCT. So many guys recommend diff sh!t, its hard to get a handle on it. Your reasoning behind the increase in Dbol and dropping a wk or so off it sounds G2go. Thanks for the positive comments, and the pic of me was alreay posted of me by accident so I went to that thread and grabbed it. Im not good with photo shop.

----------


## admirals56

make sure u start your pct 2 weeks after last poke. not the day after. and theres no need to go beyond 20mgs of nolva

----------


## MoneyMike315

Can anyone else add to this. Pointers etc. *Trying to hash out the PCT once and for all so I can get this started.* I cant wait! Will i need Letro or clomid or can i get buy with the Nolvadex dosage i have posted for PCT and through out the cycle?... Please help me out fellas. Like i said, im trying to get it started but wanted a couple more comments. Do yall think im good to go with it???

----------


## Kale

According to the guru's a Nolvadex only PCT should look like this dude

Week 1
Nolvadex: 20mg/day, HCG : 500 IU/day, Aromasin 20mg/day, Vit. E 1000 IU/day
Week2
Nolvadex: 20mg/day, HCG: 500 IU/day, Aromasin 20mg/day, Vit. E: 1000 iu/day
Week 3
Nolvadex: 20mg/day, HCG: 500 IU/day, Aromasin 20mg/day, Vit. E: 1000 IU/day
Week 4
Nolvadex: 20mg/day, Aromasin 20mg/day
Week 5
Nolvadex: 20mg/day
Week 6
Nolvadex: 20mg/day

----------


## MoneyMike315

Ok, so I hashed out the PCT. Similiar to the one KALE listed here from Anthony Roberts...Thanks. Its gonna look like this.

Week 1-12``500mg/wk *TEST-E*
Week 1-11``400mg/wk *Deca-Durabolin*
Week 1-5`` 40 mg/day* Dianabol*
Week 1-12``20mg/day *Nolvadex*(if needed)
Week 13-15`` *HCG* 500iu/day & *Vit E* 1000iu/day 
Week 13-16``20mg/day *Aromasin*
Week 13-17``20mg/day *Nolavadex*

I changed it up a LITTLE from pervious. Just hit the research boards a lil more and came up with this. Should be SAFE and see good gains. Im in the gym every other day constant. Feel like I have to go to the window or toliet all the time becuz of "dry heaving." Could use a mouth guard to. I am pushing myself nearly to the point of breaking my teeth and throwing up when i lift lol. (im sure some relate). I'll start a THREAD when the rest comes in and I start. Stay tuned. Should be an amazing journey. Pics WILL be availible!

----------


## GreekDiesel

> Ok, so I hashed out the PCT. Similiar to the one KALE listed here from Anthony Roberts...Thanks. Its gonna look like this.
> 
> Week 1-12``500mg/wk *TEST-E*
> Week 1-11``400mg/wk *Deca-Durabolin*
> Week 1-5`` 40 mg/day* Dianabol*
> Week 1-12``20mg/day *Nolvadex*(if needed)
> Week 13-15`` *HCG* 500iu/day & *Vit E* 1000iu/day 
> Week 13-16``20mg/day *Aromasin*
> Week 13-17``20mg/day *Nolavadex*
> ...


OK MoneyMike315, I found your post man. I'm in the 7th week of the same cycle and I've been using 1.25mg/ed of letro to combat gyno sides. Letro is the strongest anti-e you can use but I'm real prone to gyno so I def need it! Correct me if I'm wrong but this is your first cycle of AAS, right?? If so, this cycle is way over kill! Did you mean first time with test/deca /d-bol??

----------


## admirals56

once again dont start your pct the day after wait 2 weeks

----------


## Merc..

> OK MoneyMike315, I found your post man. I'm in the 7th week of the same cycle and I've been using 1.25mg/ed of letro to combat gyno sides. Letro is the strongest anti-e you can use but I'm real prone to gyno so I def need it! Correct me if I'm wrong but this is your first cycle of AAS, right?? If so, this cycle is way over kill! Did you mean first time with test/deca/d-bol??


Do you find that you are getting a reduction in gains using the letro at that dose for your entire cycle ?

Did you read my estrogen and ai thread ?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...strogen+ai%27s


Merc.

----------


## GreekDiesel

> Do you find that you are getting a reduction in gains using the letro at that dose for your entire cycle ?
> 
> Did you read my estrogen and ai thread ?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...strogen+ai%27s
> 
> 
> Merc.


I have gained a total of 25 lbs so far with minimal fat gain. Honestly merc, I'm even questioning if 1.25mg/ed is enough. The lumps and pain in my nipple area have gone done a little since upping the letro to 1.25/ed but they are still there with a little pain. I had originally started running 1.25mg/eod at the start of the cycle but realized that I needed to up it since the lumps/pain started. I know for sure that the letro I'm using is legit so I'm guessing it just effects me differently that most others. I do know that I'm prone to gyno so I find the letro to be pertinent when running a highly androgenic compound.

----------


## Merc..

> I have gained a total of 25 lbs so far with minimal fat gain. Honestly merc, I'm even questioning if 1.25mg/ed is enough. The lumps and pain in my nipple area have gone done a little since upping the letro to 1.25/ed but they are still there with a little pain. I had originally started running 1.25mg/eod at the start of the cycle but realized that I needed to up it since the lumps/pain started. I know for sure that the letro I'm using is legit so I'm guessing it just effects me differently that most others. I do know that I'm prone to gyno so I find the letro to be pertinent when running a highly androgenic compound.


Oh , your using it to reverse gyno .. I read your post wrong .. When you said to combat sides I thought you meant - To avoid getting gyno- ... 

Best of luck with your reversal .. Keep us posted on how it goes..


Merc~

----------


## MoneyMike315

> OK MoneyMike315, I found your post man. I'm in the 7th week of the same cycle and I've been using 1.25mg/ed of letro to combat gyno sides. Letro is the strongest anti-e you can use but I'm real prone to gyno so I def need it! Correct me if I'm wrong but this is your first cycle of AAS, right?? If so, this cycle is way over kill! Did you mean first time with test/deca/d-bol??


Thanks for getting back to me Greek Diesel and others. Yeah, i WOULD take this as my 1st cycle BUT.... I might be leaving in Japan in May and gotta make sure i can get the CYCLE knocked out b4 i leave or I may not be able to complete it correctly... So with that being said... I think that I may use TEST-E with Dbol as my first cycle. I have seen first timers gain 25-30lbs with just this on the boards here. Just wanna get it started.

----------


## GreekDiesel

> Thanks for getting back to me Greek Diesel and others. Yeah, i WOULD take this as my 1st cycle BUT.... I might be leaving in Japan in May and gotta make sure i can get the CYCLE knocked out b4 i leave or I may not be able to complete it correctly... So with that being said... I think that I may use TEST-E with Dbol as my first cycle. I have seen first timers gain 25-30lbs with just this on the boards here. Just wanna get it started.


Being your first cycle, you should not complicate it in any way. All you need is test for your first cycle! You don't need the d-bol bro, save it for a future cycle. You will get phenomenal results from only 250mg test/wk!! Next cycle, up it to 500mg test/wk and you'll still get great results. Since youre a beginner, youre receptors are totally fresh so the test will respond very effectively. I'm sure your going to want to do more cycles after this one so save the d-bol for later. You don't want to do is start off high and work from that. In the case of taking steroids , more is not better! Your diet and training should always lead the way and take as little juice as possible. It's extremely pertinent that you don't go overboard with any cycle! Diet, training, stats, goal, & experience with AAS must all come into play when creating a cycle. YOU WILL gain 25 lbs off of 250mg of test per week if your diet and training are on point. No need for hcg , just run some clomid and nolva for pct. Use the hcg down the road for "heavier" cycles. Good Luck!

----------


## STEROIDMD

> Ok, so my first cycle. Im looking to BULK. Im not sure when/how i should use the Nolvadex .Or should i use Clomid,or Letro... I was once sure of when to use and PCT but I see SO MANY different suggestions. Tell me what ya think of this cycle and give me some pointers. PCT suggestions too. Thanks.
> 
> WEEK 1-12~~500mg/week *Test-E*
> WEEK 1-11~~400mg/week *Deca Durabolin*
> WEEK 1-6 ~~ 30mg/day *Dianabol*
> WEEK 1-12~~ 20mg/day *Nolvadex* (if needed)
> WEEK 12-13~~40mg/day *Nolvadex*
> WEEK 14-15~~20mg/day *Nolvadex*
> http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...8&d=1201876182
> ...


Just 1 thing to add...If ur using Deca u definately don't want to use Nolva during cycle (weeks 1-12 as u stated). It can actually worsen progesterone related gyno/sides. Use an AI during cycle if needed (and u probably will need it). Try .25mg/day Arimidex and save the nolva/clomid for pct. U should have great results with that cycle though.

----------


## MoneyMike315

Well yeah, i guess i was so excited and i always go hard or go home. I guess like yall said, that isnt always best with steroids . I dont wanna seem like one of THOSE punk young kids who say im gonna do this/do that but after stepping back and getting back to reality, i dont want to desenitize my receptors to cycles first off. And my guy is BSing about being able to get some of my request. Greek Diesel, I have come back down to earth but still gonna throw a LITTLE D-bol in there. Thanks all for the guidence! Ill post a revised Test-e and Dbol cycle.

----------


## GreekDiesel

> Well yeah, i guess i was so excited and i always go hard or go home. I guess like yall said, that isnt always best with steroids. I dont wanna seem like one of THOSE punk young kids who say im gonna do this/do that but after stepping back and getting back to reality, i dont want to desenitize my receptors to cycles first off. And my guy is BSing about being able to get some of my request. Greek Diesel, I have come back down to earth but still gonna throw a LITTLE D-bol in there. Thanks all for the guidence! Ill post a revised Test-e and Dbol cycle.


Sounds fine man, just don't go overboard with the d-bol. I'd say do something like this: 

Weeks 1-5: 250mg test/wk, 20mg d-bol/ed
Weeks 6-10: 250mg test/wk

Keep doses low cause you'll most likely need to increase dosages slowly as you get more cycle experience. Good luck and make sure to keep us up to date with your progress!

----------


## Cracovia82

Xxxx

----------


## jrazor35

> Being your first cycle, you should not complicate it in any way. All you need is test for your first cycle! You don't need the d-bol bro, save it for a future cycle. You will get phenomenal results from only 250mg test/wk!! Next cycle, up it to 500mg test/wk and you'll still get great results. Since you’re a beginner, you’re receptors are totally fresh so the test will respond very effectively. I'm sure your going to want to do more cycles after this one so save the d-bol for later. You don't want to do is start off high and work from that. In the case of taking steroids, more is not better! Your diet and training should always lead the way and take as little juice as possible. It's extremely pertinent that you don't go overboard with any cycle! Diet, training, stats, goal, & experience with AAS must all come into play when creating a cycle. YOU WILL gain 25 lbs off of 250mg of test per week if your diet and training are on point. No need for hcg, just run some clomid and nolva for pct. Use the hcg down the road for "heavier" cycles. Good Luck!


im new to this as well...i seen you suggested 250mg/wk of test-e......one question i have is...how long of a cycle do you reccomend and since the vials are 250mg each....do you suggest splitting the doses up for the week??? it is my first cycle and want to do this right from the start....any good PCT for when i finished??

----------

